# Comity without Passing California Survey/Seismic



## BeaverBuilder (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm taking the California PE tests next month and am running out of time to study for the California Specific Survey and Seismic tests.

Let's say I pass the NCEES national AM/PM test, but not the California tests. I plan on working in California and Oregon as quickly as possible. Will I be able to apply for comity to Oregon, passing the NCEES portion, but not the survey/seismic portion?

I feel like I saw this this answer a long time ago, and I could, but not I'm not so sure the more I check around and see nothing.


----------



## BeaverBuilder (Mar 21, 2013)

I see in this comment here that I can still transfer it to Oregon if I only pass the NCESS and not the California. Obviously I'm going to try but it takes the anxiety off knowing it's not a complete loss if I don't pass them. http://forums.ppi2pass.com/Thread-What-sections-can-you-pass-and-retake

I can't find this info in an official form anywhere. I would like to verify it.


----------



## fantoot (May 28, 2013)

BeaverBuilder.... please let me know how it went? I just passed the 8-hrs exam in CA but not the CA special exams. I'm thinking to apply for Oregon License.

Did any one else tried different state like Texas or Arizona after passing teh 8-hrs exam only?

Thanks


----------



## dastuff (May 30, 2013)

It's been a long time, but if memory serves you can only use comity if you are licensed in another state. Since you hypothetically did not pass the site specific tests for CA then you are technically not licensed and can't do comity. That's what I remember from when I looked into it but things may have changed.


----------



## CAPLS (May 30, 2013)

You can apply in other states and request license verification from the California Board using the online form. That form should reflect if you previously passed the national PE exam. Of course, you must meet Oregon's requirements when you apply.

As dastuff mentioned, comity is only appropriate if you are already licensed in another jurisdiction.


----------



## douchegabs (May 30, 2013)

I'm in a similar situation. I have passed the 8-hr and CA surveying. I'm retaking seismic this October. My employer has asked me to start looking into licensure in AZ and NV, I believe I meet both of their requirements. Can I request license verification CA Board even though I'm not licensed?


----------



## CAPLS (Jun 3, 2013)

douchegabs - yes you can


----------



## BeaverBuilder (Jun 5, 2013)

I haven't got any information yet on it. As planned, I didn't pass seismic, but the rest I did. I'm hoping to apply for Oregon license in the next few months once I get my four years of experience.

I'm going to apply as a 1st registration, as on the last page of the application it asks for experience verification, and one field has NCEES test number on it. So I think that this covers it.

I hope...


----------



## douchegabs (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Capls


----------



## douchegabs (Jul 8, 2013)

CAPLS,

I requested FE and PE exam verification from the CA board, but AZ is telling me that CA only sent my FE exam verification.... I passed the 8 hr this past April, could the CA records not have been updated yet?

Please help.

-DG


----------



## CAPLS (Jul 8, 2013)

douchegabs - yes, it is likely that the verification form was processed before the results from April were completed. It's also possible tht the licensing database was checked but not the applicant database which would contain the most recent examination data.

I would suggest that you contact Mike Donelson at [email protected] about updating the verification to reflect which exams you have passed.


----------

